# What is the minimum amps required to charge the N7?



## alershka

I am taking my N7 on my first trip with my N7. I did not bring my charger. I have a Belkin mini surge protector with usb ports that I figured I would use to charge my N7. No dice. I then tried my work iphone charger. That didn't work either. If I plug it in my laptop, it seems to charge fine. So 500mA is not enough. How many amps should I be looking for to charge the N7?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kpa2727

alershka said:


> I am taking my N7 on my first trip with my N7. I did not bring my charger. I have a Belkin mini surge protector with usb ports that I figured I would use to charge my N7. No dice. I then tried my work iphone charger. That didn't work either. If I plug it in my laptop, it seems to charge fine. So 500mA is not enough. How many amps should I be looking for to charge the N7?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


reason why is a nexus 7 charger output is a whoping 5 volts at 2.0 amps. You need at least 1.5 - 2 to satisfy your needs 500mah is about .05 of the 2.0 amps you need. the iphone charger probably is around 1.0 amp max probably around 3 volts..


----------



## cjriddle22

I've used my galaxy nexus charger (5V, 1A) and a blackberry curve charger (5V, 700 mA). They both work fine, obviously the charge time will be slower with the lower amperage. As stated before, the nexus 7 charger is 5V at 2A.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Kpa2727

cjriddle22 said:


> I've used my galaxy nexus charger (5V, 1A) and a blackberry curve charger (5V, 700 mA). They both work fine, obviously the charge time will be slower with the lower amperage. As stated before, the nexus 7 charger is 5V at 2A.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Well for a more in depth answer i say 500 is not enough because at some point you demand more current then your charger outputs, at that point the N7 stops charging on battery and continues to drain. My best guess is this would be 500 mah that this would start. As for over all why the chargers mentioned work and Op's do not is that 5 Volts, i'm almost positive that the iphone charges at 3 volts. meaning it can be 3 volts at 5 amps but it will not trigger charge.


----------



## dlaciv12

Since Google/Asus was kind enough to ship this with the world's shortest cable I was wondering if it is ok to swap it out with any of the reasonably sized cables we have in the house?


----------



## Character Zero

dlaciv12 said:


> Since Google/Asus was kind enough to ship this with the world's shortest cable I was wondering if it is ok to swap it out with any of the reasonably sized cables we have in the house?


I bought a USB 3.0 extension cable to make it longer. Not sure if the 3.0 is required, but when I had a TF101 (OG Transformer) somewhere I had read you had to use a USB 3.0 extension (its USB cable was short too must be an ASUS thing).


----------



## alershka

I found that I could trickle charge the N7 using the 500 mA usb ports on the Belkin if it was turned off. I put it on with 60% charge and it was fully charged when I woke up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

